
'Think of your family': China threatens European citizens over Xinjiang protests - hkmaxpro
https://www.theguardian.com/world/2019/oct/17/think-of-your-family-china-threatens-european-citizens-over-xinjiang-protests
======
mfer
Is this really a new thing for China? Reconditioning camps and treatment of
people in the manners being talked about are something I read about years ago
with other people groups.

That being said... reading about this makes me sad.

------
mdorazio
And so it seems that cold war tactics are still alive and well in China. This
is the kind of story I would expect to read about happening in 1950s Berlin.

~~~
eznoonze
Worse thing is: China always blames others for having 'cold war' mentality
when in reality they are the one with hardcore cold war tactics all along.

~~~
CrackerNews
It's a chicken and the egg problem. Both sides will use subterfuge and
espionage against each other. They will counter with secret intelligence
services or outright detainment camps and propaganda. One side won't give up
when they can say that the other side is ready to exploit them.

It has gotten to the point where the Chinese view the Uighurs as potential
proxy agents and so they heavily track and watch them and employ propaganda
and reeducation camps against them.

